# PLEASE CRITIQUE THIS PHOTO!!!!



## MichaelRuconich (Oct 24, 2011)

HELLO EVERYONE I WAS WONDERING IF YOU COULD HELP ME? I TOOK THIS PHOTO AND I AM RELATIVELY NEW TO PHOTOGRAPHY AND I WAS WONDERING WHAT YOU MIGHT THINK..THANKS FOR YOUR TIME




DSC_0442 by MichaelRuconich, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 24, 2011)

STOP YELLING AT US!!!!!!!

I would straighten the verticle lines.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm a little confused, are the decals a part of post processing (looks like it to me), if so I don't think I get them. If they're not please correct me, but I would like the shot a lot more either way without the designs so if they're a part of the scene then it's unfortunate, just my opinion.

I think I would've cropped out about a third from the top (make it more personal). I like the overall composition, the person (especially the face) next to an ascending staircase gives it a very sad feeling.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 24, 2011)

ITS CROOKED, BUT AWESOME.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey! Great picture of a great song!
As they already told you, it's tilted.


----------



## CooProductions (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah it's a little crooked and I would have cropped a tiny bit of the right side to get the railing out of there and the top maybe 1/3 of the stairs. Otherwise I think it's a great photo. I felt my mood shift a little bit. Nice work!


----------



## MichaelRuconich (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you all help. That's the original I will try and play with it when I get a chance.


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 25, 2011)

I like it! I would just straighten it out a little.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not sure what the others see in this photo but it does nothing for me.  Sorry.


----------



## mishele (Oct 25, 2011)

Did anyone tell you to straighten it yet? lol

Very nice find. I love the words on the steps!!


----------



## Scuba (Oct 25, 2011)

obviously straighten it up as this has been said.  But I would also crop it so that decals at the very top were removed from the image.  They are distracting to the rest of the image.  Also, maybe increase the brightness/exposure just a tad.  I like the pic though.


----------



## MichaelRuconich (Oct 26, 2011)

Final Product Maybe?





Stairs1 by MichaelRuconich, on Flickr


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Oct 26, 2011)

MichaelRuconich said:
			
		

> Final Product Maybe?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelruconich/6285228282/
> Stairs1 by MichaelRuconich, on Flickr



I like the crop a lot more here, btw nice avatar!!!


----------



## Scuba (Oct 27, 2011)

I like it a lot better now.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 27, 2011)

NO!    AND YOU CAN'T MAKE ME!  THANK YOU!


FWIW, it's hard to C&C an image that you've removed.


----------



## MichaelRuconich (Oct 27, 2011)

DSC_0442 by MichaelRuconich, on Flickr


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 27, 2011)

The after is deff much better!!


----------

